# Chino 2010



## syscom3 (May 16, 2010)

Went there today. It was Mustang mania!!!!!

I have to edit my pics, but seeing 12 P-51's in the air at once is a sight to behold (and here)!!!


----------



## Thorlifter (May 17, 2010)

Someday.........Someday I'll make it to Chino


----------



## evangilder (May 17, 2010)

It was awesome, to say the least! 8) Tons of Mustangs and an A-36! Russian marked B-25, 2 P-38s, 2 Corsairs, 2 Hellcats...The list goes on. Here are a few samples from Sunday. I have 1,600 photos to go through.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (May 17, 2010)




----------



## syscom3 (May 17, 2010)

Evan, I thought you werent going? Either way, glad you could make it.

You handle the picture end of it, and I will work on the video I took while out there.


----------



## T Bolt (May 17, 2010)

Beautiful pictures! What kind of camera and lens did you use?


----------



## drgondog (May 17, 2010)

GREAT Shots!


----------



## evangilder (May 17, 2010)

Cheers guys. It was definitely a target rich environment for me.  

T Bolt, I use a Nikon D80 and D50. For air-to-air, I use a Sigma 50-500mm and for ground shots I use the Nikon 18-200mm VR.


----------



## Gnomey (May 17, 2010)

Great shots Eric! Looking forward to the rest of the coverage from this show.


----------



## ontos (May 18, 2010)

Eric, do you use a monopod or hand held ? I sure could not get my sky that blue, were the blue Sky's on Saturday  Great shots as always


----------



## hawkeye2an (May 18, 2010)

Great Stuff, thanks for the post.


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (May 18, 2010)

Can't wait to see the video Syscom. And Eric,   as always sir.


----------



## evangilder (May 18, 2010)

Cheers guys. All my shots are handheld. I find a monopod, or a tripod have a tendency to limit my movement. You can ask wheels, I move quick to shoot. I think I just missed his head a few times. Sorry Merv, but these were all on Sunday. Some shots were bluer skies than others. I wish I could get consistent metering on the D80.


----------



## GrauGeist (May 19, 2010)

Magnificent shots, Eric!

And looking forward to the vid, Sys!

So who all was able to make it to Chino this year?


----------



## ppopsie (May 19, 2010)

Nice pics. I got my PPL at CNO in 1982.


----------



## Wildcat (May 19, 2010)

Great shots!! That B-25 in Russian markings is fantastic!


----------



## pbfoot (May 19, 2010)

awesome


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (May 21, 2010)

evangilder said:


> Cheers guys. All my shots are handheld. I find a monopod, or a tripod have a tendency to limit my movement. You can ask wheels, I move quick to shoot. I think I just missed his head a few times. Sorry Merv, but these were all on Sunday. Some shots were bluer skies than others. I wish I could get consistent metering on the D80.



I felt the breeze created by the camera lens. 

I got this one on Sunday.






Wheels


----------



## Watanbe (May 21, 2010)

I'd hopefully donate a testicle or two to have any of those planes


----------

